# Manual trans in Audi allroad? 2.7T



## worrplyr (Sep 6, 2010)

So i know there is a decent amount of info on what need to be done to convert a TIP allroad to manual.

However.

I have a stock manual allroad, and the trans just let go. (It's a 2003)

My question is can i swap any 01E into there? I know the allroad trans has different gear ratio's....
or should i just get it rebuilt?

If anyone has any knowledge on this any input would be appreciated!


----------



## duhafnusa4 (Dec 20, 2007)

worrplyr said:


> So i know there is a decent amount of info on what need to be done to convert a TIP allroad to manual.
> 
> However.
> 
> ...



Hey there! Ill be doing the swap soon also. This is what you should go with. It has everything you need, backed up by a guaranteed transmission, warranty, and expert knowledge. 

http://audis4parts.com/audi-a6-tip-to-6-speed-transmission-conversion-swap-kit/audi-a6-s6-allroad-tip-to-6-speed-swap-kit/


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't know the answer, but the key is matching the trans (which includes front diff) to the rear diff ratio (or, if different, using the rear diff ratio to match the new trans). I was thinking about this into a Passat wagon a few weeks ago when a 6MT Allroad appeared too briefly at the local pick-n-pull.


----------

